# Do we have a Havanese?



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

We recently adopted Oscar at our local shelter. He was a stray that they had just picked up a few days prior and they had no idea what he was. Our vet and a few friends suggested that he might be Havanese. He does a cute little waddle type jump when he walks and is the pickiest eater I have ever seen. He loves to string his food around the house, but rarely eats any of it. We purchased several types of dog food for him to see what he might like, but he licks them and spits them all out. He's super sweet and only seems content if we are all the room with him (all 5 of us). He's a huge kisser and doesn't really play with toys. His coat must have been trimmed as he has longer bits of hair where they missed. I'm not sure if any of this info relates to the Havanese or if this is just "Oscar". I appreciate any input you can offer 


DSC03545 by Katrina Lum, on Flickr


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm only a new member but what a sweety! I'm sure the pros on this forum will help you. A lot of his personality sounds like a Hav!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't wait to hear what everyone says..his nose looks Havanese to me...(plus the rest of him)..but I am not an expert...whatever he is, he is darling!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a doll!! I think he looks like a havanese, but I don't have a real keen eye when it comes to this.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

whatever he is he's adorable. How big is he? how old do they estimate he is?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Well he is too cute for words... Can't see his tail set, that is usually one indicator. His approximate height and weight would help too. I agree with Flynn - his nose looks Hav to me, but no matter what he is he is adorable!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

What a cutie! I can't believe someone didn't notice that he was missing and look for him. Oh well, their loss and what a super find for you. I think he looks very "Hav". Congratulations!!!


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

He's about 10 lbs right now but the vet said he's too skinny and needs to put on a few. I think it's because he's such a picky eater and he wasn't eating well when he was stray. His front legs are a bit shorter than his hind legs and his tail is held in a high curl over his back when he walks. He's one of the friendliest dogs I've met and doesn't seem to dislike anyone or any dog. He's about 10-11" at the shoulder (he wouldn't hold still for me).


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Sure sounding Hav to me


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is adorable!! So sweet looking. Congratulations on your new furbaby. 

We need lots of pictures...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

other experts on this forum would know more than me, I do agree though -
what a cutie Oscar is.
Hope he's doing well, and you all have lots of fun together


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, he's a cutie whatever he is.

He does look Havanese to me, but I honestly have a terrible eye for the subtleties.


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He's such a cutie! Doesn't like posing for pics though! We'll have to break him of that  He's doing very well I would say. He seems to be getting quickly attached to us. He's not fully potty trained, but we're working on it. He can hold it very well (didn't even go until the second day here), but he's not sure where to go yet. He's just starting to play a bit and we're getting him to eat a little. He's warming up more and more each day. Sure are happy to have him!! He'll be very spoiled and loved for sure!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Training*



Oscar'smom said:


> Thanks everyone! He's such a cutie! Doesn't like posing for pics though! We'll have to break him of that  He's doing very well I would say. He seems to be getting quickly attached to us. He's not fully potty trained, but we're working on it. He can hold it very well (didn't even go until the second day here), but he's not sure where to go yet. He's just starting to play a bit and we're getting him to eat a little. He's warming up more and more each day. Sure are happy to have him!! He'll be very spoiled and loved for sure!


Check out the potty training segments of discussion. They are excellent!


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks! I sure will!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

very cute.

are his eyes round or almond sized?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like a Hav -- sounds like Hav by how you describe his gait and tail. If he isn't a full Hav, he's a lot Hav. And, as everyone else said, he sure is a cutie-patooty!! We're glad he found you!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME and congratulations on your new baby!!! Sounds like BOTH of you are very, very lucky and blessed indeed!!! 
Glad to have you on the forum and to MY novice eyes and from the other descriptions, he sounds VERY, if not ALL Havanese!


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what to say his eye shape is. I would say that it might be almond. I thought he might be shih tzu, but I know someone with one and he doesn't have the smooshed nose. 

Well whatever he is.....he's sure loved! I can't get enough of this little guy! Glad to meet all of you btw


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Does he times where he just bolts around the house or yard and run like hell?

Give him a piece of paper and see what he does with it. Does he tear/shred it?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Behaviour*



angiern2004 said:


> Does he times where he just bolts around the house or yard and run like hell?
> 
> Give him a piece of paper and see what he does with it. Does he tear/shred it?


The above is classic Havanese behaviour, that and the fact that you can't get enough!


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

Well we gave him a sheet of paper last night and he didn't do anything with it at all. But this morning he found a dryer sheet I must have dropped and he shredded that to pieces. We don't have a fenced back yard yet. We just moved in a few months ago, so I can't really say what he acts like "off leash". In the house, he's only mildly playful. He was just neutered last Monday and we found out at the end of last week when his symptoms started, that he has kennel cough. He's been pretty mellow, and doesn't seem very interested in toys at all. But it may be from being sick. We still have several days of medication that he needs to go through. He was pretty active at the shelter when we first met him.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*no wonder*



Oscar'smom said:


> Well we gave him a sheet of paper last night and he didn't do anything with it at all. But this morning he found a dryer sheet I must have dropped and he shredded that to pieces. We don't have a fenced back yard yet. We just moved in a few months ago, so I can't really say what he acts like "off leash". In the house, he's only mildly playful. He was just neutered last Monday and we found out at the end of last week when his symptoms started, that he has kennel cough. He's been pretty mellow, and doesn't seem very interested in toys at all. But it may be from being sick. We still have several days of medication that he needs to go through. He was pretty active at the shelter when we first met him.


Poor little thing, no wonder he is not that active. What a time he has had in the last few weeks. The crazy run around thing, from what I hear, is in the house. They just seem to have a crazy time once a day that they run around like little mad men (or mad girls)!
I am sure once Oscar settles in and gets that he is in his forever home and noone else is going to perform surgery on him any time soon, his little character will shine through!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> Poor little thing, no wonder he is not that active. What a time he has had in the last few weeks. The crazy run around thing, from what I hear, is in the house. They just seem to have a crazy time once a day that they run around like little mad men (or mad girls)!
> I am sure once Oscar settles in and gets that he is in his forever home and noone else is going to perform surgery on him any time soon, his little character will shine through!


Oh, they are QUITE capable of mad RLH outside too!:biggrin1:

OTOH, they are not the only breed to do this, nor are they the only paper shredders.

Whatever he is, Oscar sure is a cutie. Between being sick AND being in a shelter and then a new home, it's no wonder that he's a bit on the quiet side. With love and patience, I'm sure he'll come out of his shell, and you will have a wonderful, happy, bouncy companion!


----------



## case_coop (Jun 20, 2012)

Everything sounds/looks Havanese to me (maybe a mix, but who cares with a pup that cute!?) Tail is always good to see too though. Does he have the full black lips? He's probably still getting used to everything in his new home and will be a full blown paper shredder and RLH kinda dog in no time... CONGRATS ON YOUR B+W LOVE MUFFIN!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He's very cute! Does his tail lay on his back?

havanese are notoriously picky eaters, Never seen anything like it and all of the dog people I know who don't own havs' cannot believe Gucci will flip her nose up at human foods, steak, burgers, etc. lol

She does love butter, pancakes, Pad thai and mexican food, go figure.

Kara


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

lise said:


> The above is classic Havanese behaviour, that and the fact that you can't get enough!


Does he pull your undies out of the hamper and drag them around the house? ound:

Welcome! He sure looks like a Havanese to me.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor little munchkin... I am so glad that you rescued him. 

My Jack is a champion dryer sheet shredder. He can dive into a clean laundry basket and always come out with the dryer sheet.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH YES, Tillie is a VERY sneaky dryer sheet theif... they are like crack to her. Forbidden, but she still can NOT resist!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

He sure sounds like a Hav to me, especially after describing his tail and body shape. One way or another, you are welcome here! What a cutie!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, he sounds and looks just like a hav! He has my Scudders eyes. Those eyes get whatever they want. My guys don't love toys either. He does not look like a shihtzu. I really think you have a Havanese here. Good luck with him. He is adorable!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oscar'smom said:


> We recently adopted Oscar at our local shelter. He was a stray that they had just picked up a few days prior and they had no idea what he was. Our vet and a few friends suggested that he might be Havanese. He does a cute little waddle type jump when he walks and is the pickiest eater I have ever seen. He loves to string his food around the house, but rarely eats any of it. We purchased several types of dog food for him to see what he might like, but he licks them and spits them all out. He's super sweet and only seems content if we are all the room with him (all 5 of us). He's a huge kisser and doesn't really play with toys. His coat must have been trimmed as he has longer bits of hair where they missed. I'm not sure if any of this info relates to the Havanese or if this is just "Oscar". I appreciate any input you can offer
> 
> 
> DSC03545 by Katrina Lum, on Flickr


 I think Oscar looks like a very nice little Havanese. He has a perfect face. His nose is a very nice size. We need a picture of him with his tail but from your description it sounds like a nice tail set. I didn't know shelters adopt so soon after a dog comes in. Poor little guy has had a ruff time and I'm glad you found him.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've seen a few poodle mixes that look havanesey, and even some Shih, bichon and cavalier mixes (all with poodle and various other breed combinations thrown in) - but usually the body gives it away. A poodle will have a more squared off body proportions on a side view vs a havanese has a longish looking back - hard to tell from the pic but he does seem to have that trait. Looks a lot like one but regardless he is aweful cute! I guess if you really wanted to know you could do a dna test.


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! You're dogs all sound so fun! We sure are happy to have our little guy, no matter what he is. He's the perfect dog for us.

His tail doesn't lay on his back, but arches in a big "c" up over his back. We call him our teddy bear. He lets anyone pick him up and carry him like a doll. He just loves being carried and snuggling up and watching tv. He did have a funny moment today. I was sitting at the computer on our desk and I heard him suddenly dart across the living room. I went to see what he was doing and saw him carrying his chew toy back to his bed. Guess he must have really wanted it quickly...lol.


DSC03548 by Katrina Lum, on Flickr


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's a doll. He looks like it to me so lets just go with "yes"!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oscar'smom said:


> Well we gave him a sheet of paper last night and he didn't do anything with it at all. But this morning he found a dryer sheet I must have dropped and he shredded that to pieces. We don't have a fenced back yard yet. We just moved in a few months ago, so I can't really say what he acts like "off leash". In the house, he's only mildly playful. He was just neutered last Monday and we found out at the end of last week when his symptoms started, that he has kennel cough. He's been pretty mellow, and doesn't seem very interested in toys at all. But it may be from being sick. We still have several days of medication that he needs to go through. He was pretty active at the shelter when we first met him.


It's official , he's a Hav. Stay clear of dryer sheets; , I believe they're toxic to dogs. yep http://laundry.about.com/od/laundryproductsafety/qt/petsdryersheet.htm


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks...didn't know that. I'll definitely be more careful!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY! glad it's been CONFIRMED.... he's a hav to me...  totally looks like one and sounds like behaves like one too!!

Oh and yes on the toxic dryer sheets... that's why they are FORBIDDEN to Tillie... but that little stinker still steals them occasionally if they fall from the clothes as I am folding clothes.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

He looks like a Hav to me. He also sounds like one from your description of how he acts. If he won't eat try letting him eat out of your hand. We had a rescue Keeshond that didn't eat when we first brought him home. He took treats from my hand so I tried it with his food. He gobbled it down from my hand and it wasn't long before he ate out of his dish. Whatever you have, he is a cutie. More pics please.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*pics*



kawboy said:


> He looks like a Hav to me. He also sounds like one from your description of how he acts. If he won't eat try letting him eat out of your hand. We had a rescue Keeshond that didn't eat when we first brought him home. He took treats from my hand so I tried it with his food. He gobbled it down from my hand and it wasn't long before he ate out of his dish. Whatever you have, he is a cutie. More pics please.


Must we beg for pics!ound: Yes we must!ound:


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

How the F--- does a cute little guy like this end up on the streets and in a shelter unclaimed!? Glad he now has a loving home.

To echo everyone, he sure looks like a Hav. He looks like my Digs when he has a shorter puppy cut.


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

You know my husband and I asked the same question. I feel bad that the shelter only held him for a week after they found him. I know someone must be missing him, but if we didn't adopt him, there was another family in line on his waiting list. He's such a sweet dog too. Other than housetraining, he doesn't have any behavior problems. And he's been doing really good at the potty training....just doesn't let us know when he needs to go out. We're working on that though. I think he must have gotten lost from his family. Poor guy.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

He sure sounds like a havanese to me. plus, being a picky eater just confirms it for me! LOL he's adorable!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

He iz a cutie!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

angiern2004 said:


> Does he times where he just bolts around the house or yard and run like hell?
> 
> Give him a piece of paper and see what he does with it. Does he tear/shred it?


So true!

My moms' Hav and mine do the "Rah-rah" as we call it - just run like mad in circles, and growling - hysterical to watch.

As for the paper - classic! Mine loves himself a good magazine too


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you thought about bell training as a way of letting you know he needs to go out?

We are in desperate need of LOTS more pics, by the way. lol


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

I think we're going to start the bell training. I had done it with a dog in the past, but thought it would be better if we just got him to bark this time. We've been barking each time we take him out, but it's not working. He's started going to the door now, which is great, but if someone doesn't see him then it won't be helpful. So, it looks like bells are the way to go. 

Sorry, I'm bad about pics....even with my kids. I'll try to get some more soon


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oscar'smom said:


> I think we're going to start the bell training. I had done it with a dog in the past, but thought it would be better if we just got him to bark this time. We've been barking each time we take him out, but it's not working. He's started going to the door now, which is great, but if someone doesn't see him then it won't be helpful. So, it looks like bells are the way to go.
> 
> Sorry, I'm bad about pics....even with my kids. I'll try to get some more soon


Just be aware that bells don't work for every dog. Kodi learns most things very quickly, but in spite of us REALLY working on it for several months, Kodi showed no interest in using them. EVENTUALLY, he did develop his own signal, a deep bark that he uses ONLY for needing to go out. But he was close to 2 years old when he finally started telling us. Until then, he didn't have mistakes because WE were very careful to take him out regularly!:biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

A recurring theme on this forum is that many, many, many Havs have very subtle signals to tell us they need to go. Typically if they do finally start barking it isn't until later (around 2 years or so). Of course not every Hav is like this, but many are. Many use the "stare" to let you know. I swear that Havanese think that telepathy works!


----------



## Oscar'smom (Jun 24, 2012)

I know there's no way to know for sure what Oscar is.....and that's ok with us. I wouldn't do the DNA test because the results won't change who Oscar is or how we feel about him. When we adopted him, my husband and I thought he might be a cockapoo. The shelter said he was a spaniel, but they admitted that they didn't really know. The vet we took him too suggested that he was a havanese and a friend on facebook who used to have one said the same thing. So we came here because who better to ask than people who own and breed havanese? I didn't know anything about Havanese before I came here, so I really didn't have a vested interest one way or another. It's more of a curiosity and it's nice to have something better than "we have no idea" to tell people when they ask what he is. No matter what, Oscar is our guy and we love his little furrballiness!


DSC03546 by Katrina Lum, on Flickr


DSC03556 by Katrina Lum, on Flickr


DSC03558 by Katrina Lum, on Flickr


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Adorable. My bella has a tail like that. Also, fred's head is round and his ears are low. I still say he is a havanese


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oscar'smom said:


> I know there's no way to know for sure what Oscar is.....and that's ok with us. I wouldn't do the DNA test because the results won't change who Oscar is or how we feel about him. When we adopted him, my husband and I thought he might be a cockapoo. The shelter said he was a spaniel, but they admitted that they didn't really know. The vet we took him too suggested that he was a havanese and a friend on facebook who used to have one said the same thing. So we came here because who better to ask than people who own and breed havanese? I didn't know anything about Havanese before I came here, so I really didn't have a vested interest one way or another. It's more of a curiosity and it's nice to have something better than "we have no idea" to tell people when they ask what he is. No matter what, Oscar is our guy and we love his little furrballiness!
> 
> 
> DSC03546 by Katrina Lum, on Flickr
> ...


He does look Spaniel-ish to me too. But it doesn't matter! We'll "adopt" him as an "honorary Havanese anyway! There are several unknown mixes on the board and all are welcome. He's absolutely adorable, and You and he are so lucky to have found each other!!!:whoo:


----------

